# Processing Table



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

So the past few years I have started to process my own deer and am I have noticed it would be really nice to have a good processing table. What do you guys use? I have seen the plastic ones for $50-$70 but was just wondering would that plastic start holding bacteria once it gets some knicks and cuts in it from cutting on it and will it hold up in general. Or should I go with a good stainless table? What do you guys use? Also what do you use to clean your table once you are done processing? Just soap and water or something else?


----------



## bassfisher0866 (Nov 24, 2014)

i would go with the stainless table. i to am going to be getting one myself to because i just use a table and tarps now when i do them. the best way to clean anything i think is to use antibacterial soap or cleaner. i also use Lysol with bleach but make sure you clean that off really good because you do not want to eat bleach.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Get a good stainless table. The cheap ones are way too low for comfort after any time spent cutting up a deer. I have a 8' stainless table in my cooler and it's about right for 2 people to work. 
Cleaning is a matter of soap/ water then spray down with sanitizer and let air dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys... That was the way I was leaning but figured I would get some opinions of people that have been using them to see what is best. What is the best height for a table? I am average height (6' tall) so would it be best to custom make one for my height or is there a specific height you guys like to use.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I use a 5' piece of laminate countertop. You can get a remnant, scrath/dent, or factory second for like $10 at home improvement stores or cabinet shops. Sometimes they give them to you for free. I use saw horses, you can add legs if you want. Keep a bleach/water solution in a spray bottle to clean as you go. Don't use degreasers, soap, or commercial cleaning products unless you rinse very well after cleaning. A mild bleach/water solution will sanitize anything, and not make you sick if you ingest it. That is the FDA approved method.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

most of mine is done while hanging, debone and separate all muscle groups and put into cooler for transport home or to the kitchen ....(when I do that in the garage)....then just work off the big cutting board on the counter top trimming a little before the vacuum sealed bags....I leave a lot on the meat as far as trimmings(silver skin) , helps to reduce freezer burn and you can do the finally trimming once after it thaws out ....got to be done sometime..... why not wait for the thaw....helps protect the meat

for a stainless table, there is a place(salvage yard) down off Goodale Blvd in Columbus that has some real nice stainless tables from time to time for sale for a little more then scrap price for the stainless ....some just tables some with sinks too....if I had room or a need I would own one for the deer and fish, but I do fine the way it is now ....I go there for some stainless projects , can't remember the name off hand ....something metals 
Edgeworth street.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the plastic too much. Just hit it with some dish soap and a scrub brush and hose it off before and after each use. Nothing is going to remain alive from one year to the next. If you are doing multiple deer several days apart from each other, then there is a potential for bacteria. Just be thorough with your cleaning and use bleach instead of dish soap.

Ultimately a stainless table would be ideal.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I've been using a wooden table with plastic cutting board on top for, well, ever. No issues. The tabletop is plywood and I rub it with butcher block oil.

Stainless or countertop would be nicer.

Those $70 folding tables are pretty wobbly, and often not tall enough.


----------

